# whelen edge 9000 lens kits where to find



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm looking to replace the lenses on a Edge 9000 I just got if anyone has any info or any to sell let me know.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Whelen-Edge-900...1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

www.strobesnmore.com


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Fiafighterdude;675026 said:


> www.strobesnmore.com


I just sent this place a email I want to deal with a local place if I can, they are only about 1/2 hour away.

Dan


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

how big is the bar, and what configuration? i can get a discount on select whelen products.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

um sirennet.com has lense kits for them.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Try checking any of your local Fire and Safety equipment places that may sell lightbars new/used... Ask them about how much each section would run you.

I actually called the Whelen Factory and just shot the bull with one of the workers and he sent me 4 10 inch sections and a bag of spacer gaskets for $0... But then again this was about 15 years ago. You may be able to get them from whelen for probably $10 a piece minus the End Caps. You'll probably have to look at $30-$50 for them.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Pirsch;675650 said:


> Try checking any of your local Fire and Safety equipment places that may sell lightbars new/used... Ask them about how much each section would run you.
> 
> I actually called the Whelen Factory and just shot the bull with one of the workers and he sent me 4 10 inch sections and a bag of spacer gaskets for $0... But then again this was about 15 years ago. You may be able to get them from whelen for probably $10 a piece minus the End Caps. You'll probably have to look at $30-$50 for them.


I'll give that a shot also I'm not that far from there factory.

next year if I don't sell the truck I'll get a newer one.

Dan


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

I did a complete rebuild of a 9000 bar. I ordered a complete custom lense kit from stobesnmore. They were awesome to deal with, shot him an email detailing exactly what I wanted and they were here fast. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

daninline;675797 said:


> I'll give that a shot also I'm not that far from there factory.
> 
> next year if I don't sell the truck I'll get a newer one.
> 
> Dan


Hey Dan... If your not that far away from the factory just stop in and see if they have any scrap. That's what I ask for and the guy said "He!! Yes!" and I ask him if he could snag me some 10" sections... Well I think that was the key! SCRAP

The only difference between the new and the SCRAP is that the scrap might have a small blemish from hitting the floor when it's cut off the main section. I'd even go dumpster diving unless they melt it down and re-mold it.

It's all in how you talk to people.

Good luck!


----------

